# What models are fun to put together?



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I'll be the first to admit that I sometimes whine about how difficult some 40k miniatures are to put together (e.g. the Land Raider Crusader).

But, spring is in the air (here in the Midwest of the U.S. of A., at least!), and I just finished cranking out two Space Marine Land Speeders. So, in honor of that, I pose this question:

What model/s has/have been a pure pleasure for you to assemble?

I'll start off with the above-mentioned Land Speeder. It's a breeze to assemble and just looks so darn cool!

:victory:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

As for ease, I'm sure the one piece plastics fit the bill, lol.

For fun and satisfaction, only conversions will do. Never leave anything 'stock' if you can, lol.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

easy for me is fun. If it's easy, it's fun. Anything complicated is not fun. So...I'll go with forgeworld turrets, also because I get to see how my tanks will look with different turrets. I also like assembling a kill team. I get to pick from a bunch of different minis lines.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

im going to say it because noone will, THE LRC


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I personally feel the land speeder is a terrible model, it has so many poor fitting seams its ridiculous. the easiest model i have ever assembled is the bane blade, it fit together flawlessly, still took 8 hours though.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

My assault marines. True, their all basic guys but you get alot of different poses out of them including one of my favorites (who's pose was only because the glue hadn't dried fully).


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i put the new soul grinder together yesterday, and that was ace.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Well boring old me reckons the marine dreadnought. Easy to assemble, looks cool in 2 minutes, loads of weapon options and if you like to 'tinker' with your models, its easy to convert as well.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

torealis said:


> i put the new soul grinder together yesterday, and that was ace.


I second that. It fits like a glove. Never had more fun assembling a model.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah im likin the dread too, yet my favorite were the assault terminators


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Caledor said:


> My assault marines. True, their all basic guys but you get alot of different poses out of them including one of my favorites (who's pose was only because the glue hadn't dried fully).


I agree there poses are great.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

The easiest and least frustrating model i've ever put together would be the Vampire Counts Varghulf. Which was suprising as it is all metal and they usually cause problems.

The worst is totally the Shining Spear models.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

any type of tank (especially the leman russ) i love putting together, plan on getting a baneblade just for the fun of assembly


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

easy small models for me, there easy to assemble and paint.

i don mind tanks or large plastics, because they generally tend to fit together well however i hate large metal models like epidemius`. got him saturday and :

1. pieces didn`t fit together well 
2. horrific mold lines around sword and horn 
3. lots or trimming due to immense detail
4. lots of filing just to get epi into his chair
5. LOTS of green stuff, to fill in the gaps, to give the model strength, especially the back. also to hold some of the smaller pieces together because GW superglue is awful


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

The easier it is to convert the more fun the model is to build


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

whoo my 100 post! sorry...

to be onest i loved making my ork trukk however i bodged the gunner so it looks more like a stikk bomma trukk

although i later sold it ...


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So far its been my Assault Squads and Terminator Squads that have been the most fun.

The least fun was my Rhino for some reason the thing just didn't go together well, and was hard to find decent glue points so that the glue wouldn't show.

Though I have 3 metal figs (Chappy and Jet pack, Master of the Dark Angels and a Demon Prince) all of which are sitting on the shelf because metal seems to be a pain in the butt to work with.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

For me it would be the baneblade or dreadnaught. Also basic tac marines generally come out looking great


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I actually liked assembling the LRC, it gave me no problems whatsoever (nor did the landspeeder Typhoon). I've been putting stuff together for around 30 years, so I've picked up a few tricks along the way (rubber bands: Make of them your friend).


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

easiest? thats got to be a terminator lord so many parts to choose from and the end result looks spectacular!

Funnest? it has to be convering a baneblade, i had So much fun doing that,


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Either my chaos dreads, converted from loyalists, or my deamon prince (1/2 balrog, 1/2 deamon prince model).
Conversions are the way to go.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

My favourite part of the hobby is the conversion and assemblage of models, i'm an old airfix kit nut. For me bigger and more complex = better. So i'll go with FW anything really. Just built one of their lightning fighter models and that was awesome to put together.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Definitely the tau crisis battlesuits. They fit together easily and are a good size, and like dreadnoughts, look cool very quickly!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

there is nothing better than producing a good-looking, extra armour plated, completely scratch-built (insert Ork vehicle of choice):biggrin:

i have recently finnished building an old-style wartrukk, and have now fully dismantled an old SM rhino that i will use as the base for my Battlewagon-to-be


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would say easiest so far is stealth suits, not many options, no conversion possibilities really and the only models i have put together, not for long though, i hope by the end of this week i can buy a box of fire warriors aswell a crisis suit,

and i am looking foward to putting a tank of anykind together


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

looking foward, to tau tanks, haha good luck.

my fav would definitly be SM Assault Terminators. SO POSEABLE!! You'll see what i mean once i throw my unassembled un painted diorama into the conversion contest :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i liked to put the orgyns im currently doing together.

also, tanks. a great sense of satisfaction when theyre done i think


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

i like the snap together marines


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the new possessed fun to assemble becuase of the mass of different combinations and poses posible.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Plastics:
The baneblade was a blast to assemble.


Metals:
I'll go with Vostroyans FTW!
I hate assembling metal figs, and the Vostroyans are largely all single-piece figs.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well to me given ive wanted to play warhammer for like 5 years and I have finally got the money to do so *all* of my models have been really fun to put together but my favourite is my carnifexes by a long shot they are just so awsome


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Definitely my favorite models are the cadian shock troopers. You can never have too many, and they're so easy to convert, it's impossible to get bored with them.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I gotta say my favorite so far has been the new Chaos Space marines. Love all the options, and the fact that the units come with standards, as I think that all Word Bearers units should have a Mark. I also love all the new options for Aspiring Champions. So, my two cents goes to CSM.

-Dirge


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would have to say the baneblade. BUT painting it is a nightmare hate it.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Chaos Termies were a ton of fun for me. My first couple Rhinos and Lemans were fun but now that I'm past the 25th rhino and the 30th Lemans they just annoy the bananas out of me.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

the living saint, so easy and looks so pretty


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Just your normal tactical squad for me, i dunno why.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I enjoy putting together SM dreadnoughts. I find they can really be worked to become unique works. I also like how the pieces about 80% of the time actually fit!

Chaosftw


----------



## workmance (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know about 'easy' but I truly have the most fun with models that can be altered in little ways.

Perfect example is the Tryanid "Old One Eye" that I put together last night. I was able to chop a plastic space marine in half, put his head under the left hoof/foot and used the other 2 parts of the marine as part of the base. 

That is the stuff that is fun for me.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd have to say the Chaos Spawn! Sooo many options, so many variations. Awesome!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Any model that I can convert or 'Ork up'.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The Carnifex was fun for me, i've been wanting to by some spawn to put together they look fun.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The most fun i've had putting models together was an evening to be known as "the night of doom" at our local gaming shop.

The night before the 2000pts 40k & fantasy tournament, and suddently one of the dudes says.

-I'm gonna buy 5 land raiders.

And he did.

Through the night the song "east bound and down" could be heard on endless repeat, (we listened to it in 8 hours perhaps, no stop) just becouse of this quote, "We gotta long way to go, and a short time to get there".

The guy (with the help of the community) assembled a 5 lr + scouts + terminators army.
8 hours, fully painted & assembled.

Only 8 or so people helped him, it was a night to remember.

Oh, back on topic, i assembled 2 of those land raiders, the funniest assemblies of my life.
Also painted his master of the forge.
Not becouse the models in themselves were that funny to assemble, but tanks in general and the insanity (and glue fumes) of that night was insanely fun, i made a redeemer and a crusader (new ones) in 1 hour, 2 raiders in 1 hour, almost a record.

It was fun trying out the new redeemer/crusader kit, + i got most of the leftover bits as thanks for the help


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Tanks and Chaos Marines :biggrin:


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I enjoy putting together Guardsmen and Space Marines...just the generic base of the line doodz. As stupid as that sounds...


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

the one peace tanith models


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

and senatnels but the forge woruld power lifter senatnel upgrade is a pain


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I enjoy putting together Eldar Howling Banshees, SM scouts w/ sniper rifles, and Tau fire warriors and tau kroots.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I like putting together the assault marines, cuz I love making those dynamic fighting poses. also maybe the sm commander, cuz he's so customizable.


----------

